# UCLA 2015/2016 Decisions



## Tiger (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey all,

I just finished my transfer app to UCLA for next fall 2015. I'm already anxiously waiting to hear back, and thought I'd start a thread for people to check in. I saw people doing it for 2014 and 2013, seems like a good way to pass the time til decisions are made.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 9, 2015)

Tiger said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just finished my transfer app to UCLA for next fall 2015. I'm already anxiously waiting to hear back, and thought I'd start a thread for people to check in. I saw people doing it for 2014 and 2013, seems like a good way to pass the time til decisions are made.



Welcome to the site! I hope you find it usefu. I'm sure you'll have a bunch of people commiserating with you soon. Good luck!

Be sure to update your avatar with an image soon. (any image - it helps your presence on the site - it doesn't have to be a photo of yourself)


----------



## Nagham (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello,
I am waiting to hear from UClA as well. Good luck to all.


----------



## Haisu (Jan 15, 2015)

I am also waiting for UCLA! it's already 2 months after the submission. Wonder how things going on.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 19, 2015)

Yay more people to anxiously twiddle my thumbs with ^_^ I know it's super early, but I'm already dying to just know already. Are you guys freshmen or transfer students? How do you feel about your creative submissions?


----------



## Nagham (Jan 20, 2015)

I am also waiting. I wish everyone the best.


----------



## De4our (Jan 25, 2015)

Also waiting!!

Did anyone else feel a bit nervous considering UCLA didn't ask for any film reel or videos for their Directing MFA? I consider myself a strong writer, but I would have loved sending them a reel...I'd feel a bit more confident at least...


----------



## patchoooli (Jan 31, 2015)

De4our said:


> Also waiting!!
> 
> Did anyone else feel a bit nervous considering UCLA didn't ask for any film reel or videos for their Directing MFA? I consider myself a strong writer, but I would have loved sending them a reel...I'd feel a bit more confident at least...



Hey everyone, Im with you... also waiting ... not long now guys  ps dont worry De4our im sure youll be fine.


----------



## Travis Leake (Jan 31, 2015)

You all awaiting UCLA decisions are so much more vocal than the USC crowd =D


----------



## Tiger (Feb 4, 2015)

Hah I haven't looked for a USC blog yet. I applied there as well, but I'm not really expecting much from them. I think my writing sample was better than my visual, so I'm kind of glad UCLA didn't take a reel. So you guys are MFA and freshmen applicants too?


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey Tiger, I applied for the MFA. Im sure what you submitted will be fine- If our work was perfect we wouldn't really need to go study right? We're all in this to get better


----------



## Clique (Feb 8, 2015)

Yep... applied this year as well for the MFA in Production/Directing...
I noticed in the group that posted last year that they didn't start getting responses till about the early part of March...


----------



## Clique (Feb 8, 2015)

De4our said:


> Also waiting!!
> 
> Did anyone else feel a bit nervous considering UCLA didn't ask for any film reel or videos for their Directing MFA? I consider myself a strong writer, but I would have loved sending them a reel...I'd feel a bit more confident at least...



I'm not completely sure why they don't ask for examples of work but I really don't feel nervous about it either... Of course I might not feel nervous because I don't expect to get in... Trying to rid myself of expectations so I won't be too disappointed...


----------



## Buusey (Feb 8, 2015)

Clique said:


> I'm not completely sure why they don't ask for examples of work but I really don't feel nervous about it either... Of course I might not feel nervous because I don't expect to get in... Trying to rid myself of expectations so I won't be too disappointed...



Applied for the production MFA last year and heard about interviews at the tail end of February BUT last year the deadline was also a month earlier. So I wouldn't be too surprised if interview notices didn't go out until the end of March roughly. Also in regards to the prior work thing, they'll ask before the interview if you have anything to show but all in all, the philosophy of the entire program, and what makes it unique and great to me, is that you don't need the technical skills or experience to do the program. They're *most interested *in what types of stories you want to tell and what you can bring to the table big picture wise (your voice, your ability to work with a team, etc). This is highlighted in your personal statement, your treatment, and your interview. One of the points of film school is to perfect the more technical stuff so that's why the reel itself is less important at this point.


----------



## Clique (Feb 8, 2015)

Buusey said:


> Applied for the production MFA last year and heard about interviews at the tail end of February BUT last year the deadline was also a month earlier. So I wouldn't be too surprised if interview notices didn't go out until the end of March roughly. Also in regards to the prior work thing, they'll ask before the interview if you have anything to show but all in all, the philosophy of the entire program, and what makes it unique and great to me, is that you don't need the technical skills or experience to do the program. They're *most interested *in what types of stories you want to tell and what you can bring to the table big picture wise (your voice, your ability to work with a team, etc). This is highlighted in your personal statement, your treatment, and your interview. One of the points of film school is to perfect the more technical stuff so that's why the reel itself is less important at this point.



Awesome points... I like how everyone has an equal chance despite their past experience or lack of past experience... If we're able to currently make something Sundance quality like then why would we really need to go? I for one need the training that I'll find in the graduate programs...


----------



## Buusey (Feb 8, 2015)

Clique said:


> Awesome points... I like how everyone has an equal chance despite their past experience or lack of past experience... If we're able to currently make something Sundance quality like then why would we really need to go? I for one need the training that I'll find in the graduate programs...



Well there's that. And the networking. And the resources the school has to offer. And regardless if any of us could make something great right now, it doesn't mean that you can't get better. Of course the option to take the money I'd spend at film school and put it into my own film is there, but I learn best by taking baby steps and by having some structure. It's mostly a preference thing. On top of the benefits listed above, I'm personally drawn to go to film school because I'm lucky enough to be able to afford to go and I've always just worked well within certain systems.

BTW, I can't remember but why you want to go to film school might be one of the themes of the interview to see if you're dedicated. They specifically DON'T ask why you want to be a filmmaker for this reason and other reasons such as, to put it bluntly, no one really cares. Also because you've probably covered it in your personal statement. We all have our reasons for wanting to do this but what's more important at the end of the day is what you have to say, how you say it, and how you can help other people who have equally important things to say, say them.

Good luck everyone and don't fret! Good news usually comes when you least expect it.


----------



## Clique (Feb 8, 2015)

Buusey said:


> Well there's that. And the networking. And the resources the school has to offer. And regardless if any of us could make something great right now, it doesn't mean that you can't get better. Of course the option to take the money I'd spend at film school and put it into my own film is there, but I learn best by taking baby steps and by having some structure. It's mostly a preference thing. On top of the benefits listed above, I'm drawn to go to film school because I'm lucky enough to be able to afford to go and I've always just worked well within certain systems.
> 
> BTW, I can't remember but why you want to go to film school might be one of the themes of the interview to see if you're dedicated. They specifically DON'T ask why you want to be a filmmaker for this reason and other reasons such as, to put it bluntly, no one really cares. Also because you've probably covered it in your personal statement. We all have our reasons for wanting to do this but what's more important at the end of the day is what you have to say, how you say it, and how you can help other people who have equally important things to say, say them.



I know, for me, being around other people with the same goal is more energizing... Plus networking is extremely important... And you'll be going to school with the next generation of filmmakers... There's a culture there that's a lot harder to find just on your own... Plus, I'm the type that does better when I'm learning from fellow classmates...


----------



## Clique (Feb 8, 2015)

Clique said:


> I know, for me, being around other people with the same goal is more energizing... Plus networking is extremely important... And you'll be going to school with the next generation of filmmakers... There's a culture there that's a lot harder to find just on your own... Plus, I'm the type that does better when I'm learning from fellow classmates...



But I really need to stop obsessing over something that was out of my control the second I pressed the submit button...


----------



## Tiger (Feb 9, 2015)

Clique said:


> But I really need to stop obsessing over something that was out of my control the second I pressed the submit button...


I totally know what you mean. I'd rather know a yes or no quickly so I can plan the next year of my life lol. I knew you guys would get it!! Clique what's your backup plan?


----------



## Clique (Feb 9, 2015)

Tiger said:


> I totally know what you mean. I'd rather know a yes or no quickly so I can plan the next year of my life lol. I knew you guys would get it!! Clique what's your backup plan?



Well, I didn't apply to too many schools this year... I applied to Cal State Los Angeles as a safety school... I was going to apply to others but a lot of their portfolio requirements were things I didn't have strong enough examples of... So if I get completely passed over I'll probably take that year and just improve my portfolio... It's really the only backup plan I have...


----------



## Shai Garrett (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Guys!

I'm jumping in here, this is my first post! I applied to UCLA's undergrad film program so I'm not able to declare a concentration, but I'm interested in writing, directing, and editing. UCLA has been my dream school since I was nine years old, so I'm super super super anxious to hear their decision! I have an interview with them this Friday and that is helping calm my nerves, but I'm just so excited about the program!


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey Shai, Good luck on Friday! You'll do great!


----------



## Shai Garrett (Feb 11, 2015)

patchoooli said:


> Hey Shai, Good luck on Friday! You'll do great!


Thank you!! I sure hope so!


----------



## Tiger (Feb 13, 2015)

Shai Garrett said:


> Thank you!! I sure hope so!



Good luck lady! Do you know when the first years hear back decisions? 
I know transfer is like April 15th or something, with interviews the first week of April. Hope your interview goes well! Do you like in Cali?


----------



## Tiger (Feb 13, 2015)

Clique said:


> Well, I didn't apply to too many schools this year... I applied to Cal State Los Angeles as a safety school... I was going to apply to others but a lot of their portfolio requirements were things I didn't have strong enough examples of... So if I get completely passed over I'll probably take that year and just improve my portfolio... It's really the only backup plan I have...



That sounds smart, Cal state is my backup too and after visiting I think it would be alright to go there. It's just so hot in the summer on that campus! My other backup would be to finish at cal state and then apply again at UCLA for masters. I wonder if it's less competitive or more competitive...


----------



## Shai Garrett (Feb 13, 2015)

Tiger said:


> Good luck lady! Do you know when the first years hear back decisions?
> I know transfer is like April 15th or something, with interviews the first week of April. Hope your interview goes well! Do you like in Cali?


Thank you! I think it went really well! On the website it says first year decisions are released late March, but in the interview they told me I should hear back by March or sooner! Also I live in Cali so I'm very biased, but Los Angeles is a great place to be, especially for filmmakers. The weather is perfect, the area/ campus is gorgeous, and you're in the heart of the industry. Its great!


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 14, 2015)

Well done, Shai! Great to hear it went so well. I knew it would! Rooting for you!


----------



## Shai Garrett (Feb 14, 2015)

patchoooli said:


> Well done, Shai! Great to hear it went so well. I knew it would! Rooting for you!


Aww I really appreciate that!!! I'm sending good vibes your way too and hopefully we'll be there together!


----------



## SaraBBurns (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey guys! I've finally found this thread! I applied as a transfer to the program as a shot in the dark because it would be a definite no if I didn't apply but at least now I have a 3ish% chance! Kind of nervous but may the force be with us!


----------



## gian1256 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello guys... I also applied to Ucla film school as a transfer student, I am an international student from Peru, and got my A.A degree in Science  at CC in Nj... My gpa is 3.7 and I speak 3 languages... Good luck everyone...


----------



## Tiger (Mar 11, 2015)

Tic toc tic toc...


----------



## SaraBBurns (Mar 11, 2015)

Tiger said:


> Tic toc tic toc...


I feel like it should be anytime now! Has anyone heard anything yet???


----------



## Clique (Mar 11, 2015)

SaraBBurns said:


> I feel like it should be anytime now! Has anyone heard anything yet???


I know they've been interviewing every other position except for directing but they have interviewed some international directing applicants... I figure if I don't hear anything by the 27th then it'll be a nope... But man, this waiting is killing me...


----------



## SaraBBurns (Mar 11, 2015)

Clique said:


> I know they've been interviewing every other position except for directing but they have interviewed some international directing applicants... I figure if I don't hear anything by the 27th then it'll be a nope... But man, this waiting is killing me...


Is this for MFA or transfers?


----------



## Clique (Mar 11, 2015)

SaraBBurns said:


> Is this for MFA or transfers?


MFA


----------



## Bruin4Life (Mar 16, 2015)

Holding my breath as a freshmen applicant good luck 4 more days!


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 16, 2015)

Clique said:


> I know they've been interviewing every other position except for directing but they have interviewed some international directing applicants... I figure if I don't hear anything by the 27th then it'll be a nope... But man, this waiting is killing me...


I interviewed on Saturday as an MFA Directing applicant, domestic. They told me they interview until the end of March. I hope that helps!


----------



## Clique (Mar 16, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> I interviewed on Saturday as an MFA Directing applicant, domestic. They told me they interview until the end of March. I hope that helps!


Thanks Jake... Did they mention how many applicants they had this year? Any other interesting little tidbits of information you gathered from your interview?


----------



## SaraBBurns (Mar 16, 2015)

Have any transfers heard anything yet?


----------



## Tiger (Mar 18, 2015)

In 2012 and 2013 it looks like the calls for interviews came in from March 19-21, with interviews around April 3-7. Last year they started admitting freshmen, so with the extra apps to go through they didn't start making the calls until April 1-5.

TIC TOC my god


----------



## SaraBBurns (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh wow! That's still like two more weeks of waiting!!


----------



## Shai Garrett (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey guys! I got in!! I'll be attending UCLA in the fall as a film major omg!!


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 22, 2015)

Congrats Shai! YeaHHHH! I knew you would! Well done you!


----------



## Shai Garrett (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank youuuu!! Ahhhh I've wanted to go here for so longgggg I don't know what to do with myself now! Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## gian1256 (Mar 28, 2015)

Shai Garrett said:


> Hey guys! I got in!! I'll be attending UCLA in the fall as a film major omg!!


Congratulations....  Did you apply as a freshman ?


----------



## Shai Garrett (Mar 28, 2015)

gian1256 said:


> Congratulations....  Did you apply as a freshman ?


Thank youu! And yes I did! I also found out I got into SCA at USC like two days ago so I'm speachless all around! ☺️☺️


----------



## Tiger (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey Shai! That's great, congrats! Which school are you going to pick! That's really good news, so far these blogs haven't had too much action!


----------



## Shai Garrett (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank youuuu! When do you guys recieve your decisions?
My mom really wants me to really consider my options, but I've wanted to go to UCLA since I was a small human so I can't see myself anywhere else. Its a toughie and I'm avoiding the inevitable with cookies and netflix


----------



## SaraBBurns (Mar 29, 2015)

That's so exciting!! Hopefully us transfers can hear some news soon!


----------



## Sunny Bhatia (Mar 30, 2015)

Buusey said:


> Applied for the production MFA last year and heard about interviews at the tail end of February BUT last year the deadline was also a month earlier. So I wouldn't be too surprised if interview notices didn't go out until the end of March roughly. Also in regards to the prior work thing, they'll ask before the interview if you have anything to show but all in all, the philosophy of the entire program, and what makes it unique and great to me, is that you don't need the technical skills or experience to do the program. They're *most interested *in what types of stories you want to tell and what you can bring to the table big picture wise (your voice, your ability to work with a team, etc). This is highlighted in your personal statement, your treatment, and your interview. One of the points of film school is to perfect the more technical stuff so that's why the reel itself is less important at this point.


Hello guys, I hope all is well. I just wanted to know...it's late march. If I haven't heard anything from UCLA in regards to my MFA application, can I conclude that I'm getting rejected?


----------



## gian1256 (Mar 30, 2015)

did anyone hear anything yet.... I am loosing my hope lol... Well, the truth is I've never had high expectations, since my gpa is 3.68...


----------



## SaraBBurns (Mar 30, 2015)

gian1256 said:


> did anyone hear anything yet.... I am loosing my hope lol... Well, the truth is I've never had high expectations, since my gpa is 3.68...


No one's heard anything yet


----------



## Shane (Apr 6, 2015)

Has anyone here received notification for transfer interviews??


----------



## SaraBBurns (Apr 6, 2015)

Shane said:


> Has anyone here received notification for transfer interviews??


I haven't seen anything or received anything yet


----------



## Miss1234 (Apr 8, 2015)

I keep calling ucla tft and they keep saying "soon" so I specifically asked about interviews and they said that there are still some interviews that have to go idk when they will send then tho...


----------



## SaraBBurns (Apr 8, 2015)

Miss1234 said:


> I keep calling ucla tft and they keep saying "soon" so I specifically asked about interviews and they said that there are still some interviews that have to go idk when they will send then tho...


Hmmm it's starting to get later and later grrr


----------



## gian1256 (Apr 10, 2015)

Miss1234 said:


> I keep calling ucla tft and they keep saying "soon" so I specifically asked about interviews and they said that there are still (some interviews that have to go) idk when they will send then tho...


  So that means they already sent out some messages for interviews?


----------



## Lovethebear (Apr 18, 2015)

Did anyone get anything this Friday


----------

